# Help...Steelhead?



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

What would be the best fly setup and and what kind of flies, technique etc. 

Really want to get a steelhead on the fly any help would be appreciated thanks!





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Ill describe my drift setup as best I can.

I use a 10ft 7wt for indicator fishing with a WFF line. I make my own knotted leaders and the overall length from fly line to last fly is about 10ft. Store bought leaders work just as well. The last portion of my leader is 8 lb fluorocarbon blood knotted to about 18 of 6 lb flouro as tippet and your fly of choice on the end. I pinch a couple of split shot right above the blood knot just enough to get it down to the bottom. Doing it this way you dont have to worry about your shot slipping when you cast. For an indicator I use a thingamabobber and adjust it so the fly is just barley ticking bottom every so often. The key is getting the fly near the bottom and getting a drag free drift going.

Good flies for this are any egg patterns, woolybuggers, nymphs or minnow patterns.

My favorite technique is swinging. For this setup I use a sink tip line but you can do it with a WFF line with a long leader and heavy weighted fly or add a few split shot about 2 feet up from the fly. Cast across the river at about 45 degrees downstream and throw a big mend upstream to put some slack in the line. Let it go with the current and sink. Point your rod tip at the fly line and slightly lead it as it pulls tight and gradually swings downstream of you. When it is totally downstream and let it hang for a few seconds, youll often get a strike at that moment. Then just take 2 steps down stream and repeat. There will be no question when you get a strike, the fish will pull hard back at you, just raise the rod to set the hook.

This is a streamer setup so use minnow patterns, woolybuggers, and big crazy flashy intruder style flies.

Kinda long winded but hopefully it helps.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Another thing that will help your hookup/landing ratio starting out is to use RIO shock gum leaders, or buy a spool and tie your own leaders with a section of shock gum in it.
It basically acts like a "rubber snubber" but its not rubber. Steelhead are notorious for taking off like a speeding bullet after a hookup (hence the silver bullet nickname). When I started steel heading it improved my hookup/snap off rate by at least 80%.
It's not a must have but will help you starting out until you learn your drag and how to fight them.
Good luck, they are addicting!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I always used an 8 weight 9 foot St. Croix Imperial. As far as line I always used a weight forward floating line. My best luck has been sight fishing them with a flashy bead head streamer. The conditions for this type of fishing should be prime in the next couple of weeks on gravel in the tail outs of pools.


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

I use a 10 foot 7 weight fly rod and a dead drift rig. The flies i use in a tandem rig with a wooly bugger and a cluster spawn. The colors usually depending on the water quality, but usually white or black for the wooly bugger and white, green, yellow, or orange for the cluster spawn. If you need any more advice just shoot me a pm. Good luck and Happy Fishing! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## switch56 (Apr 1, 2013)

I use an 11 foot switchrod(6 wt) and weight forward floating switch line as well.. I prefer to use indi rigs. Usually sucker spawn and a nymph. Usually I tie off a 6 lb. tippet to my leader.


----------

